# MirrOlur's & Gotcha's: Lines, Leaders, & Knots?



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello P&S Pros!

I found some great threads about the new braid lines available and also advice on MirrOlurs. I ordered several new MirrOlurs, bought some PowerPro braid, and am gearing for my much awaited trip to North Topsail. I don't get to go much, read P&S to learn and improve, and wanted to ask for your advice once more. Hope to fish the Seaview Pier, Surf, and maybe the New River Inlet - last year was my first try here and our family loved the island!

For MirrOLures & Gotcha's - targeting Spec's and Spanish, but taking any blues or others that might come along, what would you advise?

I've liked the braid last couple years, especially in the surf, and read good things about the new line. I just bought some PowerPro 20# and it looks good.

If you go with Braid - do you tie a fluro leader? 
Several things I've read suggest 30# fluro, but also found some advice to use metal to prevent bite off...

Do you use swivels with leader, or just a uni - uni knot? I've gotten alot of confidence in the palomar for the lure, but struggled to keep the braid to any mono "trouble free".

Thanks in advance - hope the fishings good for everyone this year!


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Use black barrel swivels to attach the braid to the fluro. I use the smallest that I can get away with so that they're barely visible and can go through the eyes if I accidentally reel too much line in. Keeps you from breaking your top eye.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

First off, Anything will eat a MirroLure.

Secondly, I use back to back Uni Knots for the leader to running line connection.

Third, you can tow a boat with 20 lb. power pro, For Trout I use 6 lb. Spanish 10 lb. You get a lot more distance with the lighter lines.

On that same note, 14lb. leader should be fine for what you are doing.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I use 10 lb Sufix, PP, or Fireline braid, depending on the reel I'm using. I'm more partial to the Sufix than anything. I use a nail knot tool to join a 3-4 foot section of 12lb flouro to the braid. I tie a very small locking snap to the flouro for MirrOlure, or I tie the MirrOlure knot that L&S recommends. It makes a big difference in the action of the lure I've found vs a trilene knot, palomar, or similar knot that binds down on the ring on the lure. It is recommended to use heavier flouro for the MirrOlure knot. I use 30#.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I like braid for tossing lures and have narrowed down the choice to power pro after trying almost all of them. I use a nail knot to double the braid and a no-name/brislol knot to add on a 12-20 lb. flouro leader 30-36" in length. I hate to keep tieing on to lures as I change them so I now use as small as possible snap or snap swivel to attach the lures.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

8-10lb power-pro (usually breaks way above test) uni-to-uni to 2-3ft 25lb fluoro leader with loop knot (mirrolure) to lure. casts a mile.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

call me miseducated but i always thought you would get a p-town beat down for using braid on the beach or at least some funny looks or is all that just a big myth


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

red_fish said:


> call me miseducated but i always thought you would get a p-town beat down for using braid on the beach or at least some funny looks or is all that just a big myth


Not if you're away from the heaver crowd. Braid is cool everywhere but the Point. I use braid on all my lure tossing outfits, including my spanish/blue rod. Getting in the conga line with braid is a sure fire way to get on the wrong side of people quick.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Not if you're away from the heaver crowd. Braid is cool everywhere but the Point. I use braid on all my lure tossing outfits, including my spanish/blue rod. Getting in the conga line with braid is a sure fire way to get on the wrong side of people quick.


Nutiin like rollin up to da point at night with the high beams and kc lights blast playing gimmie three steps and hoping out the truck and chunking 8 n bait with a big fat spool of pp 
Jk LOL 
But forreal does braid really eat mono up like they say it does


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

red_fish said:


> Nutiin like rollin up to da point at night with the high beams and kc lights blast playing gimmie three steps and hoping out the truck and chunking 8 n bait with a big fat spool of pp
> Jk LOL
> But forreal does braid really eat mono up like they say it does


I really dont think so. But the only problem I have ever had was a guy casting over me,and over me, and over me. I was about 40yds down from him. well the last time he did it, his power pro made the biggest mess when I tried to bring mine in. It was so tangled around mine that it was impossible to untangle it. The dude never moved looked at me like I crossed him up, so I pulled out the trusty old knife and cut him off and left it laying in the wash. I dont have a problem with braid at all, but I do have a problem with idiots. After the first cast of this guy wiping out me, my sons, and my brother in laws rods without an apoligy I got a little steamed. I dont care if someone crosses my line it happens all the time, but the dude was a prick plain and simple. :--|I feel better now


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

On my big spinning rigs, for casting bottom rigs and fish finders, I put on about 100 yards of 20-30lb cheap mono then I tie an albright knot to 130 yards of 20 or 30 lb Crystal Fireline because it casts so well. The 100 yards of mono saves me money on the expensive Fireline, plus it keeps the Fireline from rotating around the spool which it and braid will do. At the end of the Fireline running/casting line I tie in 15-20 yard shock leader using 50lb High Seas Camo Mono with another Albright. The other good thing about backing the 130 yards of Fireline with mono is you can get an idea of how far you are casting by eyeing how much (if any) Fireline is left on the spool once the bait hits the bottom.

On my smaller metal/lure casting spinners I use the same type of setup but go with about 50 yards of cheap mono then 130 yards of 20 lb Fireline running line then a 10 yard leader of 20 lb High Seas Camo Mono to disguise the line at the point of attack.

I don't use bimini twists or anything else fancy as I find a good, well tied Albright knot will hold just fine and the High Seas Camo has good stretch which the Fireline has zip for stretch.

And oh for the record,,,30lb and under Fireline is NOT braid and it will not cut others line.


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Many thanks for the advice and suggestions!

One of the things I've liked about the braid is how well it cuts through the surf, seems like the crash doesn't move it near as much as a larger mono. I'm sure that 20# is more than I'll need, but so little difference in price and size, I just settled on that this time. I'll be picking up some fluro and am thinking I'll just experiment a little to find my own preference, did buy some really small swivels, and will also try a uni-uni and maybe an albright once I see how my PP looks with whatever fluro I buy.

I've only been to Hatteras Point once, and what a trip that was - amazing place. Personally ... I kept a bit of distance from the larger group and still had a great time. The only line that I crossed up with was a friends, his drifted over mine. We had a big laugh when we gave his line a big yank and our buddy about hurt himself jumping up to grab his rod - thinking a real giant hooked up! 

Thanks again and good fishin!


----------

